# Diagramas de multímetros



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2009)

Son el: SK 100 y SK 110 de Kaise
            IK 35A
            YX-960-TR idéntico al GBL-960-TR


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2009)

yo tengo muchisimos circuitos de multimetros digitales y analogicos.

subo algunos espero les sirvan,

subo los que considero mejores.

saludos.


----------



## gortiz (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola dosmetros recibe un cordial saludo quisiera saber si no tienes los de sakura TR 6SA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola Gortiz , yo no lo tengo. Por ahí DJ DRACO lo tenga.

Ese es un analógico , si le quemaste la escala de Ω X 1 (que es lo más comuncito   ) te doy una clave , en casi todos los tésteres analógicos , el valor de la resistencia que maneja la escala de Ω X 1 es muy muy aproximado al correspondiente al valor de mitad de esa escala. ¿Queda claro? El valor de la resistencia carbonizada que no podés leer de la escala de Ω X 1 de casi cualquier tester analógico es muy aproximado al valor impreso a la mitad de la escala de ω X 1. 

En general es un valor bajo: 20 , 80 o cercano a 100Ω , son resistencias de presición , una solución es ponerle un preset y calibrar el tester con algunas resistencias conocidas , luego fijar el preset y dejarlo , o con otro tester medir el valor del preset y "armar" una resistencia de dicho valor.

Mi analógico tiene dentro una "reserva" de 3 o 4 resistencias de 82Ω (valor ideal 83Ω)   

Para la resistencia de la escala de Ω X 10 casi siempre se cumple que es mas o menos 10 veces más que la otra , para la de Ω X 1000 en general no cumplirían esa norma. 

Espero puedas solucionarlo

Suerte !


----------



## gortiz (Abr 25, 2009)

te agradezco mucho tu información, y efectivamente la resistencia quemada es la de la escala de 1 ohmio tratare de resolverlo como tu dices, hasta pronto.


----------



## xavirom (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola foreros.

Estaba buscando el diagrama del multímetro en cuestión, los testers de esta marca solían traer el circuito en el manual de uso del mismo.

Finalmente conseguí el esquema directamente a través del mismísimo Kaise Corporation, lo pongo acá por si alguien lo necesita.


----------



## tomspangler (May 1, 2010)

Hola yo tengo un tester KAISE mod. SK 140 les mando unas fotos con los valores de las resistencias espero que sirvan .Ver el archivo adjunto 32909

Ver el archivo adjunto 32910

Ver el archivo adjunto 32911


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Manual Kaise para SK140 , SK142 y SK144


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2011)

Acá van los circuitos de los Beckman DM25XL y DM27XL. Espero que sean de utilidad a alguien.
Saludos!


----------



## german057 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola a todos,necesito información y si es posible el circuito del tester analógico  marca KAISE modelo SK-100 o de alguno similar. Gracias.


----------



## xXfinerXx (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola compañeros, tengo la pinza amperimetrica kaise ks 7200 y no se como medir resistencias con ella. busqué en kaise corporation y no sale este modelo.
si tienen algún manual o conocimiento sobre ella les agradeceria su ayuda gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2013)

Tenés que conectarle los dos cables !


----------



## xXfinerXx (Oct 26, 2013)

Lo se hermano, pero ésta pinza no utiliza baterías y con tester analógico con baterías solo coloco en resistor, pego los dos cables y la aguja se va a 0, eso lo se, pero con ésta pinza no es lo mismo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2013)

xXfinerXx dijo:


> Lo se hermano, pero ésta pinza no utiliza baterías y con tester analógico con baterías solo coloco en resistor, pego los dos cables y la aguja se va a 0, eso lo se, pero con ésta pinza no es lo mismo


Y donde dice que se puede medir "resistencia"???? 
Tal vez sea una medida derivada de la medición conjunta de tensión y corriente....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son el: SK 110 de Kaise
> IK 35A
> YX-960-TR idéntico al GBL-960-TR



Qué bueno que has subido el del KAISE SK-110: tengo uno inmaculado (fue mi primer tester!!!).

¿Tendrás el esquemático y/o manual del KAISE SK-6220?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2013)

No Diego , no lo tengo , el SK110 es uno de los que tengo en uso


----------



## PEPEt (Mar 23, 2015)

Diagrama multitester Yu Fung YF-370


----------



## Brujoz (Ago 7, 2017)

PEPEt dijo:


> Diagrama multitester Yu Fung YF-370



buenizimo!

este fue el primer tester que tuve!

y todavia funciona.

me acuerdo que me lo compraron en una Feria de Paraguay... año ... 1989?


----------



## McHENNRY (Ago 22, 2017)

Busco diagra del tester YX-360TRE-B


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Qué bueno que has subido el del KAISE SK-110: tengo uno inmaculado (fue mi primer tester!!!).
> 
> ¿Tendrás el esquemático y/o manual del KAISE SK-6220?
> 
> Saludos


Hola a todos , mi premero tester fue tanbien un KAISE SK-110 , gañe de mi abuelo cuando ingrese en la escuela técnica , iso fue en 1983 y jo era un pibe de 16 años     
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2017)

Aqui dos que dicen ser del mismo tester . . .


----------



## juan47 (Ago 27, 2017)

Viendo este hilo, me anime, a reparar un tester analógico que llevaba décadas estropeado
Os dejo unas fotos del mismo que es de la casa Central y el modelo  C-7202EN
El esquema esta realizado a mano, soy muy impaciente con el sofware de diseño y muy torpe
Espero que algún compañero, que tiene este tipo de programas por la mano, nos lo pueda realizar y así sera más nítido

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2017)

Es el primer tester que tuve


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es el primer tester que tuve


Uhhhhhh.....yo tambien tuve ese como primer tester. Alguien me lo golpeó por que un dia aparecio con la aguja trabada.
Ni se donde estara...fue en 1979 o por ahi...


----------



## mcrven (Ago 29, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Uhhhhhh.....yo tambien tuve ese como primer tester. Alguien me lo golpeó por que un dia aparecio con la aguja trabada.
> Ni se donde estara...fue en 1979 o por ahi...



Te sugiero revises los pivotes y los espirales del galvanómetro.
Los pivotes suelen engancharse en las orillas del buje y los espirales se enredan con sus propias espiras.

Se deben utilizar lupas y puntillas muy finas, tanto para empujar los pivotes, como para desenredar los rspirales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2017)

El Kaise es el tester analógico que más batallo , viaja en el maletín junto con la pinza-tester digital.

Está mas baqueteado que la Chicholina.  Pegado-remendado con cianoacrilato por todos lados. 

Peeerooo , cómo el instrumento anda perfectamente , lo sigo usando a diario , el problema es que ya no le veia el cuadrante ni con anteojos de cerca  , está bien que lo leo a golpe de vista pero ya era una tortura.

Así que  le corté una ventana al cuadrante acrílico y le hice el rebaje para que en él cupiera el nuevo frente.

Así mas o menos estaba , apoyé lo que corté sobre el acrílico nuevo  , cómo para que tengan una idea :




Ahí ven el rebaje para que entre el nuevo acrílico :



Allí ya tiene apoyado el nuevo acrílico de costado



Y allí presentado cómo quedará ya con el nuevo acrílico. Todavía no se si lo pegaré con cianoacrilato gel (no mancha y no se pone blanco) o con monómero 

Además deberé recortar todo el borde.



 Después pegaré la foto de terminado , inclusive podría recortar la parte que tapa la vista del instrumento , adelgazarla y pegarla encima para que quede cómo "original" . . .  veremos 


.


----------



## fercon (Sep 18, 2017)

Tengo caso similar pero no tan extremo como para operar. Alguna sugerencia o técnica pulir la superficie y mejorar la visibilidad? Ya le di con crema dental pero todavía tengo que verlo como gallina a grano de sal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Pasta dental *sobre un diario-periódico*  pule 10 veces mejor  , el mio estaba opaco de adentro por el vapor blanco del cianoacrilato y entonces era dificilísimo pulirlo . . .  quizás con un Dremel con disco de paño . . .

Hace un rato pegué el acrílico del frente nuevo con monómero , quedó impecable , mañana tendré que cortarle y emparejar los sobrantes


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2017)

fercon dijo:


> Tengo caso similar pero no tan extremo como para operar. Alguna sugerencia o técnica pulir la superficie y mejorar la visibilidad? Ya le di con crema dental pero todavía tengo que verlo como gallina a grano de sal



En este país conocemos un producto para pulir pinturas de auto o similares. Lo conocemos como Rubbing Compound y viene con diferente tipo de granulado. Visita alguna casa de pinturas para autos y pregunta por eso.

Dosme, allá deberías tener algo similar, pero yo no conozco la nomenclatura. Claro está que no va a suprimir los cráteres de la caratula que cambiaste y te felicito, de paso, que quedó muy bién.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2017)

Gracias 

Aquí se llama Autopolish , pero pulir la parte opaca interna producto de los vapores del cianoacrilato hubiera sido demasiado trabajoso.

Si , ahora cuando lo miro  me asusto porque parece que le falta el acrílico   Es que si necesitaba hacer una lectura precisa, in situ, se lo quitaba 

Al final lo pegué con monómero líquido  , del que viene en conjunto con el polímero en polvo, para mezclar-catalizar en frio. 

Parece que es invento mio pegar con monómero   y queda perfecto , solo que no serviría para rellenar.


----------



## Seba 1481 (Sep 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Manual Kaise para SK140 , SK142 y SK144


Gracias lo estaba buscando apra poder arreglarlo ya que tenia quemada algunas resistencias y no podia ver el valor, asique muchas gracias

Perdon gente capas me maten con la pregunta que hare pero bueno estoy iniciando en todo este mundo de la electronica un simple notavo y bueno resulta que estoy usando este tester el kaise sk-140 el cual agradeci a dosmetros por el manual y el circuito, esto era para poder saber algunso valores de resitencia bueno lo cito arriba, pero resulta que cuando lo abri se desprencio el cable positivo del tester osea de salida; y ya cambiadas algunas resistencias ya sea en paralelo o en serie para llegar al valor no pude encontrar donde tengo q soldar el cable positivo del tester no hay marcas en las soldaduras jajaja todo un tema; me fije con lupa pero nada q a mis ojos me hagan darme cuenta; en fin como se daran cuenta mi pregunta es si alguien sabe donde debo soldarlo y si es asi acuerdense que soy un novato, desde ya muchas gracias y se que este post es viejo pero bueno disculpen por reabrir este post, saludos y que esten bien.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Si pones una fotografía de la placa será más fácil orientarte


----------



## Seba 1481 (Sep 8, 2018)

Si gracias y perdon por no haberme dado cuenta antes. Aca esta la imagen


pandacba dijo:


> Si pones una fotografía de la placa será más fácil orientarte


 Ahi la puse, jajaja nose como editarlo y a la vez citarte a vos pero bueno ahi puse la imagen.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

El positivo va donde va el negativo de la pila en la plaqueta


----------



## Seba 1481 (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El positivo va donde va el negativo de la pila en la plaqueta


sabes que lo puenteo con el negativo en la escala de ohms la mas baja, como probando continuidad y no se mueve la aguja, para quedar claro el cable rojo es el negativo; solo le cambie dos resistencias una de 302 ohms que no encontre asique puse dos que me daban 300 ohms y otra resistencia de 4.2 ohms en las cuales puse dos en serie de 2.2 ohms. ANtes de cambiar las resistencia funcionaba mal pero se movia la aguja.

Perdon anoche ya era tarde y no te agradeci *pandacba *por tu ayuda, gracias.

Ahora veré que pueda ser por lo cual no mide, capaz que al ponerle resistencias nuevas se empacho  jajajaj

Solucioné el problema y lo dejaré acá por si a alguien le pasa; la cuestión era que solo había que agregar todos los tornillos que van al medidor, o sea los tornillos son la conexión con el medidor y la placa  jajjaaj en fin gracias de nuevo a pandacba y si efectivamente va al negativo de la pila todo funcionando de diez.


----------



## kablematic (Dic 21, 2018)

Gracias por los esquemas ! Vamos a intentar reparar el tester  viejito mio !.


----------



## tepuy (Feb 27, 2019)

Agradeceria si alguien tiene el diagrama de un kaise sk 7100, tengo uno que compre de segunda mano al cual se le desconectaron algunos cables y no se en donde se deben soldar, gracias


----------



## Chips (Abr 30, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos. Tengo un Kaise SK-120 que tengo que reparar las escalas de x1 y x10. Si alguien tiene el circuito o los valores de resistencias se lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2019)

Te diría que es idéntico al 110 que está posteado en la primer página . . .


----------



## Chips (May 2, 2019)

Gracias Dosmetros por responder, voy a probar con esos valores y comento.


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2019)

Casi seguro que mataste esa escala midiendo capacitores y olvidnado de descargarlos......


----------



## Chips (May 6, 2019)

Les comento que he comparado el sk-120 con el sk-110 y no son idénticos. Los valores de resistencias difieren un poco asi que si alguien tiene el diagrama del sk-120 se los voy a agradecer. Envié un email a Kaise pero lamentablemente no me han respondido aún.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2019)

Tu reparación es facil , ponés pilas nuevas , calibras con el potenciómetro exterior el cero Ohm en las escalas de 100 y 1000 Ohms , colocas un preset multivueltas de 100 Ohms dónde la resistencia quemada de x10 y la calibras para lograr el cero , lo mismo con otro trimmer multivueltas  de 10 Ohms en la escala de x1

Finalmente o los dejas o los reemplazas por resistencias fijas.

Saludos !


----------



## KareDany (Nov 5, 2019)

Ago 27, 2017 - *@juan47 *posteó en esa fecha: 



juan47 dijo:


> Viendo este hilo, me anime, a reparar un tester analógico que llevaba décadas estropeado
> Os dejo unas fotos del mismo que es de la casa Central y el modelo  C-7202EN
> El esquema esta realizado a mano, soy muy impaciente con el sofware de diseño y muy torpe
> Espero que algún compañero, que tiene este tipo de programas por la mano, nos lo pueda realizar y así sera más nítido
> ...



_Acá os dejo ahora esta versión digital que hice del esquema que realizó juan47 del Multímetro Analógico Central Modelo C-7202EN_


----------



## avr (Jun 17, 2020)

juan47 dijo:


> Viendo este hilo, me anime, a reparar un tester analógico que llevaba décadas estropeado
> Os dejo unas fotos del mismo que es de la casa Central y el modelo  C-7202EN
> El esquema esta realizado a mano, soy muy impaciente con el sofware de diseño y muy torpe
> Espero que algún compañero, que tiene este tipo de programas por la mano, nos lo pueda realizar y así sera más nítido
> ...



Hola

He conseguido un tester de este modelo, Central c7202en, que no funciona bien y me vienen muy bien tanto los esquemas como las fotos que ha colgado juan47. Pero me surge una duda, por lo que veo en las fotos de juan47 y lo que veo en mi propio tester, ¿El positivo de la pila no va al terminal Com? Es que no es lo que sale en el esquema.

En el portapilas se ve donde están los terminales + y -, y al poner una pila tal como indican esos símbolos, el terminal Com(-) es positivo respecto al V(+) , la cosa es que luego en la carcasa exterior viene identificado COM(-), con el signo -. Este conector también está conectado con el terminal negativo del galvanómetro. Yo he puesto una pila respetando la polaridad que indica el portapilas (positivo hacia el Com(-)) y la aguja del instrumento se mueve en el sentido correcto, si pongo la pila al revés (negativo hacia Com(-)) como en el esquema de juan47, la aguja va en sentido inverso, es decir sube y no entra en la escala del medidor.

Entiendo que la pila va con positivo a Com(-), que es como funciona bien todo, pero entonces no tiene sentido que el Com sea negativo como se indica en la carcasa. No sé, a ver si me podéis decir que os parece.

Por lo demás, tengo que cambiarle algunas resistencias que están estropeadas y revisar el cableado y conexiones porque este tester ya ha sido reparado y no sé si lo han hecho todo correctamente.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## mempun (Jun 17, 2020)

Pongo el esquema original, PDF multipágina:

Hay unas notas manuscritas en catalán (lengua románica local española, si alguien lo desea, se las traduzco)


----------



## avr (Jun 17, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Pongo el esquema original, PDF multipágina:
> 
> Hay unas notas manuscritas en catalán (lengua románica local española, si alguien lo desea, se las traduzco)



Muchas gracias, me viene de perlas porque no tenía el manual de instrucciones.  Y el esquema original con sus valores me va a servir para sustituir algunas resistencias que están estropeadas.

La verdad es que es un lujo este foro y  la gente que participáis en él.


Por cierto, entre los terminales del galvanómetro hay unos alambres trenzados que tienen en el medio una bolita negra. ¿ Eso que puede ser? ¿Alguna protección, quizá? En el esquema que has colgado se ven dos diodos en antiparalelo.

En mi caso solo hay una bolita en un alambre, en el otro hay 2 contactos separados un milímetro o así. Puede que se haya quemado la bolita que iba allí.

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

¡¿ Fotos ?!


----------



## avr (Jun 17, 2020)

Creo que se ven ahí los alambres trenzados y una de las bolitas.


----------



## mempun (Jun 17, 2020)

Los alambres trenzados con bolita negra son (eran) los diodos de protección del galvanómetro/instrumento. La bolita que falta ha "bolado" y desintegrado. Ponle 2 x 1N914 en antiparalelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

Mi primer tester fue ese y creo que en total rompí dos de ellos , se les quemó el instrumento


----------



## avr (Jun 17, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Los alambres trenzados con bolita negra son (eran) los diodos de protección del galvanómetro/instrumento. La bolita que falta ha "bolado" y desintegrado. Ponle 2 x 1N914 en antiparalelo.



De acuerdo, los cambiaré por los 1n914. No sé qué habrán hecho con este multímetro, pero aparte de ese diodo que falta hay pistas del circuito impreso que han desaparecido (se ve unas ligeras marcas en las zonas donde iban esas pistas) y que han sustituido por trozos de cable y hay una marca de un fogonazo en la placa y en la carcasa, aparte de varias resistencias sustituidas.

Supongo que lo habrán conectado a la red en la posición de medir resistencias o la de medir intensidad.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi primer tester fue ese y creo que en total rompí dos de ellos , se les quemó el instrumento


En este creo que el instrumento funciona bien, pero tengo que probarlo bien.


----------



## mempun (Jun 17, 2020)

También 1N4148, más actual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

Si seguramente sea al medir 220Vac en Ohms o en mA . . . Mempun , no protegería mejor al instrumento un par de 1N4007 si se comete esa caballada de medir mal ?


----------



## mempun (Jun 17, 2020)

Esos diodos de protección son para proteger y cruzarse en último extremo, como los fusibles para fundirse. Cuando se cruzan protegen el galvanómetro. Los 1N4007 no se cruzarían, pero saltaría por otro lado: circuito impreso quemado... quizá sería peor el destrozo. Igual que poner un fusible más grande para que no se funda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

Si, entiendo que los microamperímetros andan con algunos miliVolts, mucho menor voltaje que los 0,4 V que necesita un díodo para conducir , y protegerían permitiendo sólo 0,7 o 1 Volt que es su voltaje en plena conducción.


----------



## avr (Jun 17, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Esos diodos de protección son para proteger y cruzarse en último extremo, como los fusibles para fundirse. Cuando se cruzan protegen el galvanómetro. Los 1N4007 no se cruzarían, pero saltaría por otro lado: circuito impreso quemado... quizá sería peor el destrozo. Igual que poner un fusible más grande para que no se funda.



Entonces, estos diodos en caso de una corriente importante que pase por ellos ¿se abren o se ponen en cortocircuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

A mi entender conducen y entonces la tensión nunca superaría los 0,6 V . . . 

Porque si se ponen en corto díodos tan chicos , explotan , se abren y dejan de proteger ,  ese es mi análisis.


----------



## mempun (Jun 17, 2020)

La verdad, yo me los he encontrado de las dos maneras, pero más frecuentemente cruzados, y el aparato no marca nada. El porqué no lo sé. *DOSMETROS *tiene razón, quizá sería mejor poner unos más potentes para que protejan y no se crucen (pero cuando se cruzan también protegen).


----------



## avr (Jun 17, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> La verdad, yo me los he encontrado de las dos maneras, pero más frecuentemente cruzados, y el aparato no marca nada. El porqué no lo sé. *DOSMETROS *tiene razón, quizá sería mejor poner unos más potentes para que protejan y no se crucen (pero cuando se cruzan también protegen).


Pero cuando decís cruzar ¿Qué significa? ¿Ponerse en corto?


----------



## mempun (Jun 18, 2020)

Sí.


----------



## avr (Jun 18, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Sí.


Ah vale. Sí se ponen en corto entiendo que protegen perfectamente, pero entonces toca cambiarlos para que aparato vuelva a medir. La cosa es que si la corriente que soportan es muy alta y durante un tiempo suficiente acaben quemándose y adiós a la protección, que supongo que es lo que ha pasado con mi polimetro.

En mi caso ha habido suerte y el instrumento está funcionando correctamente, me falta probar la medida de intensidad, pero las de voltaje y resistencias miden bien.

Por cierto, me venía montado entre los terminales del instrumento una resistencia de 30K que no aparece en el esquema. La he quitado por eso mismo y el aparato mide bien. No sé qué función tendría, supongo que ajustar la calibración del aparato, pero ya digo que son él mide bien.

En tu esquema tienes dibujado un potenciómetro de 50K, supongo que es para eso que digo, ¿no? Para ajustar la medidas.

Saludos


----------



## mempun (Jun 18, 2020)

Esa resistencia o potenciómetro en bornes del instrumento es para ajuste de la sensibilidad del galvanómetro y calibración del aparato.


----------



## avr (Jun 18, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Esa resistencia o potenciómetro en bornes del instrumento es para ajuste de la sensibilidad del galvanómetro y calibración del aparato.


Vale, le pondré un potenciómetro de 50k en vez de esa resistencia.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## mempun (Jun 18, 2020)

Si ya marca bien...


----------



## avr (Jun 18, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Si ya marca bien...


Sí, pero es por tener algo para ajustar el polímetro, si hace falta, porque no lleva nada.


----------



## mempun (Jun 18, 2020)

Claro.


----------



## avr (Jun 18, 2020)

Bueno, ya he terminado de cambiar resistencias, poner diodos de protección, etc. y también le he puesto en los terminales del instrumento un trimmer de 47k en serie con una resistencia de 47k. He estado haciendo pruebas y ajustes y al final el trimmer ha quedado ajustado para tener unos 70k (trimmer + resistencia). Ahí ya está midiendo bastante bien el tester.

Lo he probado tanto en voltaje de continua y de alterna, como en intensidad de continua y de resistencias. Y da una exactitud bastante buena.

Así que ya queda listo para usarse a falta de cambiar el condensador del terminal Output que está bastante pasado de valor (tiene que ser de 47nF y está en 75 o así). La cosa es que es de 630 voltios y ahora creo que no tengo ninguno de tanto voltaje. Pero bueno ya lo compraré.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y un saludo


----------



## KareDany (Jul 2, 2020)

Hola:

Quisiera contribuir a este post de multímetros analógicos con algunos esquemas de Yufong y Kyoritsu que poseo y que tal vez sirvan a algún colega para efectuar una reparación.

Son los siguientes Modelos:

Yufong YF-252 Manual de Usuario, además incluye esquema eléctrico

Yufong YF-350 Esquema eléctrico y foto del interior del multímetro

Yufong YF-1020 Esquema eléctrico

Yufong YF-303 Esquema eléctrico y foto del multímetro

Kyoritsu 1109S Manual de Usuario, incluye esquema eléctrico, listado de partes y Layout

con los componentes en la tableta de circuito impreso

Igualmente con la lectura de este post me he animado a reparar mis dos primeros multímetros: el primero es analógico y lo tengo desde mi época de estudiante en la especialidad de electrónica y el segundo es digital (me lo regalaron al terminar los estudios). Las marcas y modelos son: el multímetro analógico HEC-730(Made in Japan) y por si es de ayuda para localizar el esquema fue comprado en Londres en 1972(adjunto Foto del mismo) y el digital es un Kyoritsu 1003(por cierto un excelente instrumento). De ambos necesito el esquema o Manual de Servicio y alguna carta de ajustes o calibración. El HEC-730 tiene resistores quemados y me parece que tengo que revisar el galvanómetro (han pasado unos cuantos años desde la última vez que lo utilice, tal vez más de 30 años) y el Kyoritsu tiene el display o panel dañado (se ha puesto tan oscuro que no se pueden ver los dígitos), también tiene un problema en el conmutador de encendido. Quizás los colegas *DOSMETROS* , *mempun *o algún otro de los que han participado en este post de reparación de multímetros puedan ayudarme a encontrar estos esquemas, así como una idea de cual modelo pudiese servirme como donante del display para el Kyoritsu 1003, mi agradecimiento anticipado por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme al respecto.

Un saludo para todos los colegas de este magnífico foro de electrónica:

KareDany.


----------



## mempun (Jul 2, 2020)

Hola: Muchas gracias por los diagramas y manuales publicados.
Sobre el diagrama del HEC-730: será muy dificil de encontrar.
Sobre el display del Kyoritsu 1003 tienes a favor que, probablemente, es estándard. Yo tengo algunos, pero estoy en España.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 2, 2020)

Buenos días 
mempun lo curioso es que ese multimetro HEC-730 se compró con su manual de usuario, pero hace muchos años ya, mi papá lo llevó a reparar en el taller de un amigo(para esa fecha aún no había terminado mis estudios de electrónica), y se extravío el esquema eléctrico, lo único que recuerdo es que el galvanometro era de 27 micro Amperes.


----------



## mempun (Jul 2, 2020)

Un multímetro analógico con resistencias quemadas, aunque no se sepa el valor, no es dificil de reparar, siempre son las de ohmios o amperios, se sabe por la posición del conmutador y las otras resistencias cercanas no quemadas.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 2, 2020)

Voy a revisar con calma, a la primera oportunidad que tenga, coincido contigo, no ha de ser difícil de reparar, debe ser un genérico de sanwa o algún otro multimetro japonés de esa época. En cuanto al esquema del Kyoritsu 1003, navegando hace un tiempo en Intetnet vi en España a un señor que trabajo en un Laboratorio de Metrologia con Kyoritsu y ofrecía enviar el esquema a quien lo solicitase a su e-mail, así lo hice pero finalmente no recibí respuesta, así que tendré que hacer una nueva búsqueda on-line
Saludos desde Cuba 
KareDany


----------



## mempun (Jul 2, 2020)

Pensaba que tenías el diagrama del Kyoritsu 1003. El "señor que trabajó en un Laboratorio de Metrología" era yo. Contesté todas las peticiones de información, pero probablemente no te llegó por el "peso" del 1003, del tengo información exhautiva.

Cuelgo el link de descarga del Kyoritsu 1003:









						Kyoritsu 1003.zip
					

1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




					we.tl


----------



## KareDany (Jul 2, 2020)

Muchísimas gracias, durante años había buscado el esquema eléctrico del Kyoritsu 1003, y gracias a vuestra generosidad al compartir con los colegas del foro, lo he recibido en menos de 24 horas. Les adjunto foto de mi Kyoritsu, cómo se había dañado la tecla de encender (power ON) le adapte años atrás la de color rojo que se ve en el extremo inferior derecho.El display está dañado(apenas se pueden leer los dígitos).

He desarmado el Kyoritsu, y tiene un display atípico, con un encapsulado con 40 pines a una base para conectarlo al circuito impreso, algo así como un circuito integrado con encapsulado DIP-40. Ni idea dónde encontrar uno parecido. Alguna idea o sugerencia? 
Saludos 
KareDany


----------



## mempun (Jul 3, 2020)

Ese multímetro iba muy bien, es de gran calidad.
Bueno, hay dos tipos de display LCD con pines y con contactos, no es tan raro. Yo tengo de los dos tipos. LO miro y digo algo.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 5, 2020)

En esta ocasión adjunto acá para los colegas un grupo de esquemas de multímetros analógicos y digitales. Como siempre espero les sea de utilidad en algún momento.

Un saludo de:

KareDany.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 6, 2020)

Les adjunto estos otros esquemas de multímetros digitales. En esta ocasión son:

Zotek VC921 y el modelo DT-182.

Un saludo:

KareDany.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 6, 2020)

KareDany dijo:


> He desarmado el Kyoritsu, y tiene un display atípico, con un encapsulado con 40 pines a una base para conectarlo al circuito impreso, algo así como un circuito integrado con encapsulado DIP-40. Ni idea dónde encontrar uno parecido. Alguna idea o sugerencia?
> Saludos
> KareDany



 Hola...En algunos lugares puede ser porque en otros como aquí(Argentina) se consigue hoy en un mercado electrónico



Yo hace bastante años fabrique un termómetro digital y adquirí uno pero últimamente vienen con la banda conductora.

De todas formas se puede hacer a partir de esos últimos(con bandas conductoras) con sacarle los pines a zócalos DIP y disponerlos como va con un doblez a 90º a la salida y asegurarlos con algún pegamento/pintura por la parte superior del cristal para no entorpecer el contacto inferior.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD: Disculpa no me fije que eres de Cuba.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 29, 2020)

Hola para todos en el foro.

Les adjunto estos esquemas, tienen buena resolución (mejor calidad que otros esquemas de estos mismos modelos que he visto en otros sitios web)

Saludos:

KareDany.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 29, 2020)

Hace unos días postee acá en el foro acerca del Multímetro* HEC-730X* (de fabricación japonesa) y principios de los años 70 del siglo pasado. Necesitaba el diagrama eléctrico y luego de buscarlo en Internet por un  bastante tiempo, al no encontrarlo me decidí a obtenerlo mediante Ingienería Inversa.

Acá lo estoy subiendo ahora, les pido, de ser posible lo revisen (no por los valores de los componentes), sino la posición de las resistencias Multiplicadoras para los rangos de voltaje y los resistores Shunt para los rangos de corriente, así como los resistores en los rangos de medición de resistencias, tratando de encontrar algún posible error de conexionado en el esquema que les adjunto y así poder subsanarlo. Este multímetro no utiliza tarjeta de circuito impreso (todos los componentes se sujetan al conmutador de los diferentes rangos de medición) junto a una buena cantidad de puentes (jumpers) con alambre en el propio conmutador de rangos.

Saludos:

KareDany.


----------



## archibaldo (Ago 19, 2020)

Amigo, necesito reparar éste tester Miyako yx-960tr y no encuentro el esquemático, me pueden ayudar ?


----------



## mempun (Ago 25, 2020)

No tengo el diagrama, solo es para indicar que los YX son de la marca Sanwa, Miyako será "remarca". Quizá será más fácil (?) encontrarlo como Sanwa YX-960TR. Pero, perdón, *¿no será YX-360TR?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2020)

Sería bueno unas foros del exterior e interior del instrumento !


----------



## KareDany (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola.

Acá les adjunto los esquemas del YX-360TR. coincido con *mempun *en que tal vez sea este modelo, o al menos sea este un diagrama muy semejante al del YX-960TR.

Saludos de

KareDany.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 26, 2020)

Tengo un Paco v70, está quemado el transformador y no se el estado de las válvulas. Se lo puede modificar a transistores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Seguramente si , pero yo trataría de dejarlo original  !

Es una hermosura


----------



## mempun (Ago 27, 2020)

Mejor rebobinar el transformador y no complicarse (la complicación puede ser muy grande).


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 27, 2020)

La mayor complicación no es el transformador, sino las válvulas, la 12au7 se la saque para el osciloscopio Leea 1100, y la 6al5 no se como estará. Dos válvulas mas rebobinar el transformador son $5000. Me compro un tester nuevo y me sobra plata.


----------



## mempun (Ago 28, 2020)

Cierto, si solo miras el coste... pero no decías esto, decías de modificarlo a transitores.

Tenés multímetros chinos a un coste ridículo... todos lo sabemos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 28, 2020)

Exacto,  lo quiero modificar a transistores.  No hay qué embobinar transformador ni comprar válvulas.


----------



## mempun (Ago 29, 2020)

Eso es una complicación: ¡suerte!


----------



## Pilar56 (Sep 20, 2020)

Buen día a todos.
¿Algien tendrá el diagrama del milímetro analógico marca mitzu-5000?
Se quemó una resistencia, no se de que valor es, le puse una de 18ohms, pero no funciona la escala de mA.
Si da lectura, pero claramente no es correcta.


----------



## analogico (Sep 20, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Buen día a todos.
> ¿Algien tendrá el diagrama del milímetro analógico marca mitzu-5000?
> Se quemó una resistencia, no se de que valor es, le puse una de 18ohms, pero no funciona la escala de mA.
> Si da lectura, pero claramente no es correcta.


se parece a este
sanwa-yx-360trn


----------



## Pilar56 (Sep 20, 2020)

Si, es muy parecido, no lo puedo comprobar  porque al abrir el link me redirige a una página porno.
No es que sea puritano, ni nada por el estilo, pero no es esa la inquietud por resolver el día de hoy.


----------



## analogico (Sep 20, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Si, es muy parecido, no lo puedo comprobar  porque al abrir el link me redirige a una página porno.
> No es que sea puritano, ni nada por el estilo, pero no es esa la inquietud por resolver el día de hoy.


que raro, no me sale nada de eso  borrare el link


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2020)

Aqui  todas las imágenes , ciertamente aparecen y son interrumpidas por porno con un contador descendente de 20 segundos (ángulo superior derecho)  , luego de lo cual puede cerrarse el porno.


----------



## Pilar56 (Sep 20, 2020)

Excelente aporte. Muchas grácias


----------



## Morganhen (Sep 22, 2020)

Necesito el diagrama del multímetro digital
Marca: Silver
Modelo: UT70A
Código:9904 .Le agradesco la ayuda a los integrantes del foro
                       Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 22, 2020)

es que hoy me levante de buen humor sino otro dia te mando a ....
 buscar en google


----------



## Morganhen (Sep 23, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> es que hoy me levante de buen humor sino otro dia te mando a ....
> buscar en google
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196765


Agradesco tu ayuda, busqué en varios sitios sin éxito , soy nuevo en las redes Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## julian2017 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hola

Por error en la medición con mi tester presenta ahora problemas en la medición de voltajes, comprobando circuitos de entrada pude ver problemas en fusible los cuales ya cambié, pero hay un diodo zener por su nomenclatura en la placa, pero no puedo identificar su valor, ya busqué en googles y no me sale nada, por favor cualquier información se agradece. Adjunto fotos del multímetro y la parte de la placa dañada.

Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 29, 2020)

El SZ656I es un diodo Zener de 6.8 V @ 700 mA.
Los diodos M7 son los clásicos 1N4007 en su versión SMD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2020)

Porque la plaqueta no se refiere a Z7 o DZ7 , solo se refiere a D7 . . .


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Porque la plaqueta no se refiere a Z7 o DZ7 , solo se refiere a D7 . . .


Bueno levantando el diodo debajo esta el simbolo del diodo zener

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020



D@rkbytes dijo:


> El SZ656I es un diodo Zener de 6.8 V @ 700 mA.
> Los diodos M7 son los clásicos 1N4007 en su versión SMD


Bueno descargue algunos planos de multimetro digitales para ver la configuracion de los diodos pero no encontre esa configuracion para poder tener una guia, es algo como esto..


----------



## analogico (Oct 29, 2020)

julian2017 dijo:


> Bueno levantando el diodo debajo esta el simbolo del diodo zener
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> ...


z1 1n5342b zener de 6,8V


el diagrama es del ut70c.


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 29, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> z1 1n5342b zener de 6,8V
> 
> 
> el diagrama es del ut70c.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020



analogico dijo:


> z1 1n5342b zener de 6,8V
> 
> 
> el diagrama es del ut70c.


Que bueno muchas graciasssss por el esquema, ahí si se puede ver algo parecido a la configuración que tengo.
Muchas graciassssss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2020)

Bueno, como no lo encontré en este tema les subo el esquemático del tester Hansen AT-1020. Espero que sea de utilidad para alguien.
(*PD:* el plano estaba en una bolsita abajo de mi tester durante los ultimos 35 años )


----------



## BlackNoteX (Dic 7, 2020)

Alguien tendrá el diagrama del multímetro KAISE SK120? Si si sería de mucha ayuda gracias 👍


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

Por favor fotos del interior.

Que falla tiene ?


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Dic 26, 2020)

Bueno quisiera aprovechar este post para enviar algunos diagramas de estos que tengo y si alguien más lo hace mucho mejor pues creamos una biblioteca


----------



## Tulio Moreira (Ene 8, 2021)

La documentación técnica es realmente un tesoro valioso, necesito el diagrama del analógico Iceland-Kaise IK-25, ¿alguien tiene este diagrama de cableado?

Documentação técnica é realmente um tesouro valioso,  preciso do diagrama do Icel-Kaise analogico IK-25, alguem tem este esquema eletrico?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2021)

¿ Fotos ?

En el primer post está el IK35A


----------



## mempun (Ene 8, 2021)

BlackNoteX pedía el diagrama del KAISE SK-120. Pensé que ya lo había puesto y veo que no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2021)

Te hago una pregunta mempun , compré un SK110 usado impecable y marca de más en las escalas de dc y ac (Ohms y mAdc no probé) . . .  por dónde empiezo ?

Es el modelo mas nuevo con circuito impreso !


----------



## mempun (Ene 8, 2021)

Cuando los analógicos marcan de más la avería es clara: el divisor/shunt/resistencias de intensidades cortado/abierto. Una de estas tres resistencias estará cortada: 0,48, 4,48 o 45 ohm. Van a los contactos del conmutador en las posiciones de 600 mA, 60 mA y 6 mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2021)

En el borne de la escala de 600 mA hay una resistencia (negro azul azul plata marrón) 0,667 en el diagrama , que tiene agujerito y está abierta   . . .  parece no ser original ya que las demás son grises o rojas con valores impresos

Sigue 6 , 60  Ohms . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te hago una pregunta mempun , compré un SK110 usado impecable y marca de más en las escalas de dc y ac (Ohms y mAdc no probé) . . .  por dónde empiezo ?
> 
> Es el modelo mas nuevo con circuito impreso !


!Mi premero Multimerto fue un SK110 , eso en  1983 , Jajajajajajajajajajaja , viejos tienpos , que saudades !
Creo que aun lo tengo perdido en algun lugar de mis trastes.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2021)

El mio es un SK110 de los viejos (circa 1970) , sin plaqueta , todas las resistencias montadas al aire , armado araña , pero ya está *muy muy* baqueteado  . . .  el tema es que aunque tengo varios multímetros mas . . .  éste lo manejo con los ojos cerrados y eso *me resulta muy cómodo y placentero*.

De casualidad vi éste otro en marketplace , mismo modelo , impecable , a un precio irrisorio (800 $) y a 20 cuadras de mi casa , así que llevé pila nueva de 1,5 V y en escala de 3 Vdc medía 2 V pero la aguja se movía impecable  así que lo compré sabiendo que había un problema con alguna resistencia 😈 . . .

Este sería el modelo nuevo a plaqueta :






						Medidores de Electricidad Multímetros | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Medidores de Electricidad Multímetros ✓ Con Envío Gratis en 24 hs ❤ Aprovechá Compras Internacionales.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## J2C (Ene 8, 2021)

H si tiene el mismo error proporcional en ACV y DCV puede ser el preset de 20 k en serie con el instrumento de acuerdo al esquema que subió Mempun para el SK110

Las resistencias de DC mA no afectan para nada las mediciones de ACV y DCV

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2021)

Cometimos el mismísimo error de apreciación  , Mempún *es un maestro arreglando instrumentos* !


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 8, 2021)

No es un diagrama pero me pareció interesante y quizá a alguien le sirva. Es para calibrar los multímetros Simpson 260 series 3 a 8.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No es un diagrama pero me pareció interesante y quizá a alguien le sirva. Es para calibrar los multímetros Simpson 260 series 3 a 8.


!Simpson 260 , un verdadero tanque de guerra alta gamma en su epoca!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mempun (Ene 9, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Las resistencias de DC mA no afectan para nada las mediciones de ACV y DCV


Cierto, me equivoqué, lo siento, respondí de memoria. Lo que dice *J2C* es cierto *en estos Kaise*; pero en la casi totalidad de multímetros analógicos las resistencias de intensidades van fijas y shuntan el galvanómetro y cuando están cortadas marca de más.

El amigo *DOSMETROS* pone un diagrama del SK-110 diferente del mío, en el que sí parece que las resistencias de intensidades están fijas shuntando el galvanómetro. Habría que estudiarlo.


----------



## J2C (Ene 9, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> Cierto, me equivoqué, lo siento, respondí de memoria.



Mempun no hay problema, en definitiva los análisis dependen del circuito que tenga cada tester y eso solo lo puede ver quien tiene el tester frente a si mismo.

Saludos, JuanKa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2021)

A sugerencia de Mempun , le he reemplazado la resistencia quemada que corresponde a mA pero que queda en paralelo con el instrumento y las lecturas de Voltaje se han normalizado  !


----------



## mempun (Ene 13, 2021)

¡Me alegro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2021)

Me he divertido  porque quedó muy en claro que respondiste "de memoria" , con lo que tu cabeza indicaba que había que buscar en los testers analógicos que marcan de mas en ambos voltajes . . . hablaba "tu experiencia personal"

Un abrazo


----------



## voltioloco (Abr 6, 2021)

Buenas noches. Les saludo cordialmente. Solicito su opinión sobre un multímetro que en México fue de batalla (o sea muy bueno) allá por los años ochenta.  Fue un muy buen equipo de origen Japonés que me dió bastante servicio. Es el TMK 500, y quisiera saber qué hacer para repararlo ya que la aguja solo se mueve hasta la mitad cuando junto las puntas de prueba (con pilas nuevas). Sospecho que el medidor pude estar fallando, (el tornillo de ajuste no tiene efecto en el medidor),en todo caso una orientación del foro sobre este téster  me sería de gran utilidad. Adjunto fotos del aparato y diagrama.  Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## analogico (Abr 6, 2021)

voltioloco dijo:


> Buenas noches. Les saludo cordialmente. Solicito su opinión sobre un multímetro que en México fue de batalla (o sea muy bueno) allá por los años ochenta.  Fue un muy buen equipo de origen Japonés que me dió bastante servicio. Es el TMK 500, y quisiera saber qué hacer para repararlo ya que la aguja solo se mueve hasta la mitad cuando junto las puntas de prueba (con pilas nuevas). Sospecho que el medidor pude estar fallando, (el tornillo de ajuste no tiene efecto en el medidor),en todo caso una orientación del foro sobre este téster  me sería de gran utilidad. Adjunto fotos del aparato y diagrama.  Saludos y gracias de antemano.



para empezar cambia la resistencia quemada


----------



## voltioloco (Abr 7, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> para empezar cambia la resistencia quemada


Hola analógico. Gracias por contestar. Revisando el diagrama que conseguí (La foto que envié)y midiendo y comparando las resistencias  con las del multímetro me estoy percatando que  los valores no corresponden,(por alguna razón desconocida) por lo tanto, seguiré buscando en internet un diagrama más fiable, o si alguien aquí lo tiene por favor compártalo para poder iniciar su reparación. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## mempun (Abr 7, 2021)

El instrumento que se encalla: le quitas la tapa transparente de delante y con luz y un papel blanco detrás verás (probablemente) el motivo; suele ser una limadura. Para sacarla se hace con cuidado y una aguja de coser, la limadura se queda pegada a la aguja y se puede sacar. También puede ser una pelusilla, que en la foto se ven bastantes.

Diagramas:


----------



## avr (Abr 7, 2021)

Por curiosidad, ¿Los ejes del instrumento necesitan algún tipo de engrase (aceite ligero, etc ) o no llevan nada?

Saludos


----------



## mempun (Abr 7, 2021)

No. De ninguna manera. Si se le pone aceite, ya lo puedes tirar.


----------



## voltioloco (Abr 7, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> El instrumento que se encalla: le quitas la tapa transparente de delante y con luz y un papel blanco detrás verás (probablemente) el motivo; suele ser una limadura. Para sacarla se hace con cuidado y una aguja de coser, la limadura se queda pegada a la aguja y se puede sacar. También puede ser una pelusilla, que en la foto se ven bastantes.


Muchas gracias memput.  Intentare limpiarlo con cuidado.  También mil gracias por el diagrama y la lista de piezas.  Este aparato  es  significativo para mi, ya que fué el primer tester que compré con mi dinero ganado haciendo reparaciones.  Espero dejarlo lo más original posible.  Tan pronto pueda, reporto avances. Saludos.


----------



## avr (Abr 7, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> No. De ninguna manera. Si se le pone aceite, ya lo puedes tirar.


Ah, vale. Era por curiosidad.

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## mempun (Abr 7, 2021)

En la primera foto se ve que está fuera de cero. A ver que le pasa ahí. Una cosa es que se encalle y otra que esté fuera de cero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> No. De ninguna manera. Si se le pone aceite, ya lo puedes tirar.


Sabias palabras ,  me recuerdo perfectamente como si fuese ayer cuando aun un pibe y jo tuve la "brillante idea" de borrifar WD40 bien en cientro del mecanismo del medidor de aguja ( era un multimerto Kaise SK110) y lo peor de todo, SIN cualquer nesecidad  lo equipo ya andava de 10!
Resumo de la ópera : obstaculize totalmente lo funcionamento del instrumento (trampo la aguja) y asi en adelante su función paso de multimetro a "pisa papeles", Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2021)

Ese tester está fuera de cero porque quitaron el visor de acrílico y movieron el tornillo de ajuste de cero , de manera que quedó a un costado y ya no agarra la horquilla !


----------



## ovidio franco f (Abr 10, 2021)

diagrama multimetro análogo HUNG CHANG  modelo. HC-2030ET


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 10, 2021)

@ovidio franco f  Lastima que no tiene los valores de los componentes y la foto esta un poquito desenfocada en la parte superior pero gracias por compartir tal información, seguramente a mas de uno le será de extrema utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## mempun (Abr 10, 2021)

Adjunto lo mismo, con componentes:


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 11, 2021)

Ahora sí, acá lo subo en forma de PDF todo unido para que no se pierda nada.

Saludos.


----------



## voltioloco (Abr 11, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> En la primera foto se ve que está fuera de cero. A ver que le pasa ahí. Una cosa es que se encalle y otra que esté fuera de cero.


Mempun:¿Puedes decirme Cual es la diferencia entre una y otra cosa?(encallamiento y fuera de cero) No estoy muy enterado de electrónica de instrumentación y por eso mis dudas. Y además: ¿Tiene remedio?  ¿Todavía servirá el miliamperímetro?  ¿Como  serian los primeros pasos para arreglar la falla? Gracias por las respuestas. También a dosmetros. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## mempun (Abr 12, 2021)

En reposo la aguja tiene que quedar en cero (cero mecánico, que se llama). Lleva un botón negro para ajustarlo (a cero). El amigo *DOSMETROS *te sugiere una causa. Habría que mirar si es eso.

Que se encalle durante el recorrido suele ser debido a limaduras o a pelusilla. Hay que limpiar con extremo cuidado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> "Que se encalle durante el recorrido suele ser debido a limaduras o a pelusilla. Hay que limpiar con extremo cuidado."


Hola a todos , !OJO ao Piojo! ,para limpiar lo mecanismo de un multimetro analogico es inprescindible o real conocimento de como si hacer , caso contrario es mui facil dañar lo instrumento .
Mejor serias mandar a un taller especializado en mantenimiento dese tipo de instrumento.
!Digo eso basado en experiencia propria ( o sea dañei un Kaise SK110 por pura inesperiencia en lo tema) !
!Suerte!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2021)

R9 y R10 también parecen chamuscadas..



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese tester está fuera de cero porque *quitaron el visor de acrílico y movieron el tornillo de ajuste de cero *, de manera que quedó a un costado y ya no agarra la horquilla !


Revisaste que no sea eso, que no esté el tornillo mal posicionado forzando el mecanismo.


----------



## voltioloco (Abr 12, 2021)

El ajuste de cero (Izq) si lo logra hacer, pero a la derecha llega hasta donde se ve en el video en la escala de 1K. Será por las resistencias alteradas (o quemadas), las conseguiré y luego comento como me fué.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2021)

Sí, hay que buscar esas resistencias a ver de qué valor son.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2021)

Dejo ésto por aquí . . .  luego veo . . . 



			Multimeter design
		




			Multimeter protection and safety


----------



## mempun (May 11, 2021)

*Voltioloco*: La resistencia de la escala de ohmios de 1K es de valor alto (es muy difícil que se queme), por lo tanto mejor mires la tensión de la pila.


----------



## Catafran (May 24, 2021)

Hola! Saludos desde Argentina, alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguir o mandar a reparar la bobina móvil de un Tester Kaise SK-100? Estoy en Santa Fe, Argentina. 
Saludos cordiales Andrés


----------



## mempun (May 24, 2021)

No se puede conseguir ni mandar a reparar. Los galvanometristas desparecieron hace 40-50 años. Nada que hacer.


----------



## Animalsworld (Jul 2, 2021)

solicito planos
Me regalaron este multitester, de 7 entradas, y dos baterías con circuitos distintos, realmente no conozco todas sus funciones, me encantaría,  tener el esquema de su diagrama y un manual, se que debe ser mejor que muchos de los publicados la marca es KAISE, japonés modelo SK-200. Desde ya a quienes puedan comentar algo sobre las características de este tester, que actualmente funciona para las cosas simples perfecto.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 2, 2021)

Busca por Google KAISE SK200 manual.

Es un instrumento muy sencillo. Se nota que quizás fue golpeado o sacudido por mal manejo. La aguja debería marcar 0 (Cero) y se puede ajustar con el tornillo plástico del frente.
Internamente se ve una R quemada que podría ser de 8,2 ohm. Podría ser solamente recalentada, te sugiero la midas con otro instrumento, antes de desmontarla.


----------



## Animalsworld (Jul 2, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Busca por Google KAISE SK200 manual.
> 
> Es un instrumento muy sencillo. Se nota que quizás fue golpeado o sacudido por mal manejo. La aguja debería marcar 0 (Cero) y se puede ajustar con el tornillo plástico del frente.
> Internamente se ve una R quemada que podría ser de 8,2 ohm. Podría ser solamente recalentada, te sugiero la midas con otro instrumento, antes de desmontarla.


Gracias por tu respuesta, te referis a  la R que esta en la parte inferior al lado de color rojo., tambien noto que tiene cortado un  cable donde en la baquelita dice Japan 2 Jeguels, y no se si alli llevaria algun diodo. Infinitamente agradecido por lo que me puedas informar


----------



## mcrven (Jul 3, 2021)

Elektrotanya for electronics experts
					

Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



					elektrotanya.com
				




Descarga el manual de servicio desde ese enlace. El SK200 debe ser muy similar y este te puede ser de ayuda.
Extrañamente veo en Google que, el mismo diagrama debería aparecer aquí mismo, en esta misma sección de FE, pero no logro encontrarlo.

Ahora, después de ver detenidamente las imágenes del tuyo, cabe preguntar si has hecho alguna verificación. El instrumento parece desconectado y, sin saber si funciona, no es muy sabio seguir adelante.

Para hacerlo, se sugiere utilizar algún multímetro en escala alta de Ω: 200 kΩ ej., tocando sobre los bornes del galvanómetro, observando si hay variación de la aguja o lectura en el multímetro de prueba (Probar invirtiendo los cables, recordando que es polarizado).
Si la aguja se mueve, entonces se podría seguir intentando la reparación. De otra forma, no tiene sentido.

Comenta tus progresos...
He revisado más detenidamente las imágenes y corrijo... el instrumento no parece desconectado. Lo que falta, donde ves los cables cortados, deben ser los diodos limitadores de picos. Son dos de ellos conectados en anti-paralelo. En esos equipos ellos solían usar diodos 1S1588 (_1S1588_ TP-3 TOSHIBA _Diode_ Switching 35V 0.12A DO-35 ).
Descarga el datasheet o verifica con Google cual podría ser sustituto actual.

Si el instrumento funciona, comienza por limpiar las cajas de las pilas, retirando los contactos y sumergiendolos en algún tipo de solución desoxidante.

Solían venir con una pila UM3 1,5V (AA) y una batería W10 de 15V (Tamaño AA).
No sé si las fabrican aún (W10). En todo caso, solo se utilizan para medir ohmios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2021)

Tengo ese manual , estuve 4 días sin Internet , me pongo al día y lo subo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2021)

Aquí está el manual completo :


----------



## joanavic (Ene 10, 2022)

Hola: Dar las gracias ,tengo el tester famoso kyoritsu 1003 y gracias a la información esquema y demás , que obtuve del foro
he conseguido repararlo ,tenia el varistór D005 en corto ,y lo cambié como dice en la información por dos 1n4007 contrapuestos
y voila funciona perfecto .un gran aparato.


----------



## KareDany (Ene 10, 2022)

Así es joanavic, el Kyoritsu 1003 es un excelente instrumento de la década de los años 80, gracias a mempun por subir la documentación técnica pude reparar el mío, saludos 
KareDany


----------



## mempun (Mar 18, 2022)

Busco diagrama del multímetro *CEM DT-9905*. Agradecería cualquier información. Gracias.


----------



## avr (Mar 24, 2022)

Hola,

Tengo este multímetro por aquí:


y no consigo localizar el esquema en la web. ¿Sabéis dónde lo puedo conseguir? ¿O quizá sabéis si es el clon de algún otro multímetro del que sea mas fácil encontrar el esquema? 

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## mempun (Mar 24, 2022)

Quizá costará de encontrar. ¿Tiene alguna avería?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 24, 2022)

Yo lo estuve buscando hace poco y no lo encontré.

El mío hace tiempo que no "lee" frecuencias, en capacidad mide menos de la mitad resultando inútil para capacidades bajas y de vez en cuando hay que mover varias veces los selectores para que se autolimpien.. Por lo demás siempre me ha gustado como mide y ha salido victorioso de alguna burrada involuntaria que otra.. 🙄

 Suele fallar, si se lleva un golpe, por la desconexion del módulo interno.


----------



## KareDany (Mar 24, 2022)

Holaaaaaa
Acá les dejo el link de contacto del fabricante de multímetros TES, por si pudiese ser de ayuda, saludos desde Cuba






						TES Electrical Electronic Corp.
					

TES Electrical Electronic Corp. supplies DC/AC Current Clamp Meter, Multimeter, Earth / Ground Tester, Milli-Ohmmeter.




					www.tes.com.tw


----------



## avr (Mar 24, 2022)

mempun dijo:


> Quizá costará de encontrar. ¿Tiene alguna avería?



Pues más o menos funciona, pero algunas medidas de voltaje se va un poco de valores. Era para ver si podía ajustarlo un poco mejor, porque he visto que lleva varias resistencias ajustables dentro pero no ´se qué hace cada cuál.


KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Acá les dejo el link de contacto del fabricante de multímetros TES, por si pudiese ser de ayuda, saludos desde Cuba
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias, he mirado en su web pero solo hay información de equipos nuevos.


----------



## tiovik (Mar 24, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo lo estuve buscando hace poco y no lo encontré.
> 
> El mío hace tiempo que no "lee" frecuencias, en capacidad mide menos de la mitad resultando inútil para capacidades bajas y de vez en cuando hay que mover varias veces los selectores para que se autolimpien.. Por lo demás siempre me ha gustado como mide y ha salido victorioso de alguna burrada involuntaria que otra.. 🙄
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279671 Suele fallar, si se lleva un golpe, por la desconexion del módulo interno.


Tengo la versión sin capacimetro de ese tester, es un instrumento bastante añejo. Lo suficientemente viejuno como para ser el primer multímetro digital que compre y que viene sobreviviendo a todos los demás. Es un circuito muy básico basado en un IC de Intersil. Como ya ha sobrevivido a varios eventos catastróficos les tiro un par de "tips" como para revivir este y otros instrumentos:

1. Consiganse un aerosol de TUNJET (si, el de los sintonizadores de TV valvular) desarmen con mucho cuidado la selectora y lubriquen las pistas con UNA FINA CAPA DE TUNJET. También verán al desarmar la llave unas bolitas de acero cargadas a resorte (GUARDA!), lubriquenlas con un poco del producto. Al armar todo, roten la llave en ambos sentidos un par de veces para esparcir el lubricante. Van a notar dos cosas, la primera es obvia, la llave va como una seda y calza en cada selección con mucha precisión. La segunda es que posiblemente requiera un pequeño retoque a la calibración, lo que nos lleva al segundo "tip".

2. El preset de calibración es UNA REVERENDA PORQUERÍA. El de mi tester se desintegro ni bien intente ajustarlo, lo termine cambiando por un multivueltas (el típico BOURNS con tornillito) del mismo valor. Ya se que vale mas el preset que el tester, pero lo tenia en el cajón y la fiaca fue mas fuerte. No fue mala elección, se volvió mas predecible y estable la medida, lo cual era de esperarse.

Aun lo sigo usando al instrumento, lo llevo en el maletín porque es chiquito. Actualmente lo mas fuerte que tiene que medir son los 220 VAC de la salida de una UPS así que esta a salvo de otras animaladas.


----------



## avr (Mar 25, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Tengo la versión sin capacimetro de ese tester, es un instrumento bastante añejo. Lo suficientemente viejuno como para ser el primer multímetro digital que compre y que viene sobreviviendo a todos los demás. Es un circuito muy básico basado en un IC de Intersil. Como ya ha sobrevivido a varios eventos catastróficos les tiro un par de "tips" como para revivir este y otros instrumentos:
> 
> 1. Consiganse un aerosol de TUNJET (si, el de los sintonizadores de TV valvular) desarmen con mucho cuidado la selectora y lubriquen las pistas con UNA FINA CAPA DE TUNJET. También verán al desarmar la llave unas bolitas de acero cargadas a resorte (GUARDA!), lubriquenlas con un poco del producto. Al armar todo, roten la llave en ambos sentidos un par de veces para esparcir el lubricante. Van a notar dos cosas, la primera es obvia, la llave va como una seda y calza en cada selección con mucha precisión. La segunda es que posiblemente requiera un pequeño retoque a la calibración, lo que nos lleva al segundo "tip".
> 
> ...


Gracias por la respuesta.  Voy a probar a limpiar los contactos antes de tocar otras cosas, a ver si mejora algo.

Saludos


----------



## mempun (Mar 25, 2022)

Limpia contactos sin desmontar el selector. Es muy habitual quie se caigan los contactos y no sepamos a donde van.


----------



## avr (Mar 25, 2022)

mempun dijo:


> Limpia contactos sin desmontar el selector. Es muy habitual quie se caigan los contactos y no sepamos a donde van.


Ok, eso haré. 

Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo lo estuve buscando hace poco y no lo encontré.
> 
> El mío hace tiempo que no "lee" frecuencias, en capacidad mide menos de la mitad resultando inútil para capacidades bajas y de vez en cuando hay que mover varias veces los selectores para que se autolimpien.. Por lo demás siempre me ha gustado como mide y ha salido victorioso de alguna burrada involuntaria que otra.. 🙄
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279671 Suele fallar, si se lleva un golpe, por la desconexion del módulo interno.


Um, si no tiene remedio y te gusta, puedes hacerte con el mismo y ese otro que quede en reserva para ser canibalizado a favor del nuevo , se me ocurre.
Yo para zafar en su momento adquirí uno básico, el tema que cumplio su función, pero fue tan birrioso que al no tener más arreglo, determine que no fue una buena compra, y evite hacerme con el mismo (aunque no lo vaya a usar a menudo, onda un taladro, necesitarlo y no tenerlo no esta bueno).
En otros elementos si llegue a hacerme con el mismo modelo, dado que demostro ser bueno.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2022)

El año pasado vi uno igual en una tienda de segunda mano, dudé si comprarlo o no.. Pasados unos días volví por la zona y me decidí a comprarlo pero ya no estaba.. 😢... 🤣

Para lo que lo utilizo, tensión, resistencia y amperios muy de vez en cuando, hace un buen servicio.
Tengo un capacímetro de la misma marca y frecuencias no es una cosa que suela medir.

Y en realidad nunca me he puesto a repararlo..


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El año pasado vi uno igual en una tienda de segunda mano, dudé si comprarlo o no.. Pasados unos días volví por la zona y me decidí a comprarlo pero ya no estaba.. 😢... 🤣
> 
> Para lo que lo utilizo, tensión, resistencia y amperios muy de vez en cuando, hace un buen servicio.
> Tengo un capacímetro de la misma marca y frecuencias no es una cosa que suela medir.
> Y en realidad nunca me he puesto a repararlo..


Y..... pero estamos en la misma, yo no vivo haciendo agujeros en la pared o donde sea, pero necesitar un taladro en determinado momento y no tenerlo, menuda angustia, lo mismo aplicaría a varias herramientas como las llaves francesas, tampoco me la paso ajustando y desajustando tuercas.
Sí, el uso de esos elemento es infrecuente, pero no nunca, y necesitarlos y no tenerlos en esa remota ocasión, uhhh xd


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2022)

Naa... Tengo de repuesto un DM25L y el viejo analógico que algún día de estos tengo que rescatar de su encierro involuntario.
Pero el TES es un buen caballo de batalla.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Naa... Tengo de repuesto un DM25L y el viejo analógico que algún día de estos tengo que rescatar de su encierro involuntario.
> Pero el TES es un buen caballo de batalla.


Si es un buen caballo de batalla, te ahorrara esfuerzo y tiempo, pues con más razón, si justo el caballo te fallo en determinado momento, puedes tirar de los otros para salir del apuro. También me pasa en mi caso, hay herramientas con las que hago mejor el trabajo que con otras y trato de tenerlas en condiciones y bien guardadas.
Inevitablemente en el trajin de una tarea, a veces determinado caballo lo pierdo de vista, y no me hace gracia Xd, pero es común que eso pase.


----------



## tiovik (Mar 25, 2022)

avr dijo:


> Ok, eso haré.
> 
> Gracias


De mas esta decir que si desarmas el selector lo tenes que hacer con sumo cuidado...


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 25, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> De mas esta decir que si desarmas el selector lo tenes que hacer con sumo cuidado...


Yo en el que tenía, ya perdido por perdido, tiene dos pelotitas de metal, de esas llamadas aceritos, claro, las aparte  y guarde con cuidado, siendo tan chicas, se podrían haber perdido, que son las que brindan el movimiento adecuado de la perilla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2022)

Encontré el manual y circuito de un tester que tenía hace años hasta que un baboso lo rompió y lo desarmé para hacer el medidor de ESP que describí en alguna parte del foro.
Les dejo la tapa del manual y el circuito esquemático por si le sirve a alguien. Es el Hung-Chang HC-2020S.



Que la fuerza los acompañe....


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ....
> 
> Que la fuerza los acompañe....



No mucha fuerza, no sea cosa que se ..... !!


No se si se entiende


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2022)

En este mismo momento la fuerza me está acompañando...


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2022)

Ahora entiendo como hacia para ver a las chichis con la patrona en la casa !!!!!


----------



## avr (Abr 27, 2022)

Hola,

He conseguido el manual del multímetro sobre el que os pregunté hace unas semanas, el TES 2208. Es el manual para varios multímetros de esta serie: 2200, 2202, 2204, 2206, 2208, 2210. No trae ningún esquema, sólo las características y el modo de empleo, pero os lo dejo por aquí por si os sirve.


Saludos


----------



## Moscarda (May 26, 2022)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo tengo muchisimos circuitos de multimetros digitales y analogicos.
> 
> subo algunos espero les sirvan,
> 
> ...


Hola DJ DRACO,
Tendrias el esquema del multimetro analogico antiguo SANWA P-1B  . Lo necesito para repararlo. Gracias


----------



## mempun (May 28, 2022)

Adjunto unos Sanwa de la época, por si se parecen.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Sumo este aporte de esquema eléctrico de Sanwa P3, similar al de mempun, pero más nítido 
KareDany


----------



## Moscarda (May 28, 2022)

mempun dijo:


> Adjunto unos Sanwa de la época, por si se parecen.


Muchisimas gracias pero no se parece en casi nada. El que busco creo que es mas antiguo y tiene menos posibilidades. Pero lo que tiene reventado es un transistor KSC 1222L y no se donde estaba conectado porque habra tenido un corto y ha reventado y los cables han quedado sueltos.


KareDany dijo:


> Sumo este aporte de esquema eléctrico de Sanwa P3, similar al de mempun, pero más nítido
> KareDany


Igualmente, muchas gracias, pero tampoco se parecen en casi nada. El que busco, el SANWA P-1B, creio que es mas antiguo que esos y tiene menos posibilidades.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 28, 2022)

Moscarda dijo:


> "Igualmente, muchas gracias, pero tampoco se parecen en casi nada. El que busco, el SANWA P-1B, creio que es mas antiguo que esos y tiene menos posibilidades."


!Ese tester seguramente pertencio a lo proprio Cristóbal Colón , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Acá una imagen del interior del Sanwa P1B
Y ahora una vista del frente de este multímetro


----------



## switchxxi (May 28, 2022)

Moscarda dijo:


> lo que tiene reventado es un transistor KSC 1222L



Según el manual, el Sanwa P-1B no lleva ningún transistor.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Tal vez utilizen las dos uniones (B-E y B-C) del transistor para implementar en el circuito a los diodos RF, que rectifican la línea en el rango de AC del multímetro


----------



## ricbevi (May 28, 2022)

Adivinando tal vez el supuesto transistor, fue usado como el doble diodo que solían tener como rectificadores(solían tener tres pines saliendo de un tubo...tipo los capacitores cerámicos antiguos)

Son tan antiguos que ni yo tengo imágenes de esos 



PD: en la imagen que subieron hay uno.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Así es, debe ser los dos diodos identificados como RF en un mismo encapsulado, en la imagen se ven al lado contrario del potenciómetro de ajuste de cero del ohmetro.
Habrá que sustituir al supuesto transistor por dos diodos rectificadores de germanio (tal vez el 1N60)
Habrá que sustituir al supuesto transistor por dos diodos rectificadores de germanio (tal vez el 1N60)


----------



## Moscarda (May 28, 2022)

muchisimas gracias. ¡¡¡ que suerte que tuvieras el esquema!!!. 
Ahora el problema es saber lo del transistor. Cuando abri el multimetro, me encontre el transistor sin sus patillas, suelto en la caja. Probablemente de un cortocircuito, y el chispazo lo reventó.Ahora estudiare detenidamente el esquema para ver si hay alguna solucion, que comentare debidamente. Gracias de nuevo a todos, pues me encontre el multimetro en casa de mi padre, y efectivamente, no se si perteneceria a Cristobal Colon o a su abuelo , ja, ja, ja, ja. Intentare ponerlo a funcionar.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Entonces este multímetro debe funcionar bien en los rangos de medición de DC y del ohmetro, solamente no mide en el rango de AC, es así?
Valorar que sean dos transistores, ver recuadros de color rojo y verde, unidos por un puente señalado en color amarillo  para obtener así los dos diodos que se utilizan para rectificar el voltaje en el rango de AC
Valorar que sean dos transistores, ver recuadros de color rojo y verde, unidos por un puente señalado en color amarillo  para obtener así los dos diodos que se utilizan para rectificar el voltaje en el rango de AC


----------



## mcrven (May 28, 2022)

Eso es un rectificador de selenio Doble-Diodo.

Coloquenle dos diodos 1N4148 en serie y conectenlos según muestra el diagrama.
Mejor sería si son Shottky...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2022)

+1 Schottky


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

La pregunta de ahora :
Y por fin el KSC1222L del mensaje #188, qué hacía ahí?


----------



## Moscarda (May 28, 2022)

Solucionado el problema. Efectivamente el transistor sustituia a los dos diodos. En el esquema adjunto he dibujado la modificacion por si a alguien en algun momento le puede servir.
Y ya lo tengo funcionando al 100%, gracias a vuestras aportaciones.
¡¡Que alegria me ha dado!! pues era un asunto afectivo, ya que tengo dos tester modernos en funcionamiento, pero este ya os decia, que era de mi padre.
Gracias a todos de verdad, y un saludo


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Excelente amigo Moscarda , que has podido reparar el tester que fue de tu padre y volver a utilizarlo, tal como lo hizo él en su momento, saludos desde La Habana


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 28, 2022)

Hola a todos , lo mas acertado en si hacer es poner dos diodos ( y si possible tipo schottky) porque un transistor puede "medir" como dos diodos , pero NO es o sea ese tiene ciertas caracteristicas de Zener entre algun de su terminales.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2022)

.

En fin



Le ven 3 patas y dicen que es un transistor ....


Si le ven 5 patas será un burro ????



.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

En el mensaje #188 se menciona un transistor KSC1222L. Adjunto esquema de Sanwa YX1000A, como dice mcrven pueden ser diodos 1N4148 los que se utilizen en la reparación, este multímetro es de la década de los 60, la medición de AC que realiza debe estar en el rango de los 50 a 60 Hz, por lo tanto no hay que buscar un diodo de características muy específicas (en cuanto a frecuencia de trabajo, no debe ser un diodo ultra rápido)


----------



## Moscarda (May 28, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Entonces este multímetro debe funcionar bien en los rangos de medición de DC y del ohmetro, solamente no mide en el rango de AC, es así?
> Valorar que sean dos transistores, ver recuadros de color rojo y verde, unidos por un puente señalado en color amarillo  para obtener así los dos diodos que se utilizan para rectificar el voltaje en el rango de AC
> Valorar que sean dos transistores, ver recuadros de color rojo y verde, unidos por un puente señalado en color amarillo  para obtener así los dos diodos que se utilizan para rectificar el voltaje en el rango de AC


Efectivamente, mide correctamente DC y oh, pero en AC mide la mitad del valor. Pero la foto que adjuntas no se ve porque esta desenfocada.


ricbevi dijo:


> Adivinando tal vez el supuesto transistor, fue usado como el doble diodo que solían tener como rectificadores(solían tener tres pines saliendo de un tubo...tipo los capacitores cerámicos antiguos)
> 
> Son tan antiguos que ni yo tengo imágenes de esos
> 
> ...


El doble diodo que indicas, esta cortocircuitado. Entonces supongo que en su lugar pusieron el transistor de marras, porque solo quedaron las patillas soldadas.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Mide la mitad porque solamente está rectificando un diodo (medio ciclo del voltaje de AC), utiliza dos diodos 1N4148 y haz el montaje tal como está en el esquema original, revisa el adjunto 
Tomas los dos diodos y unes placa y cátodo de cada uno de ellos, esta unión va conectada a la entrada de AC del multímetro, la placa suelta del diodo al terminal negativo del móvil del multímetro y el cátodo suelto a la unión de R 10 con el potenciómetro R9 de ajuste del cero del ohmetro y listo, saludos


----------



## Moscarda (May 29, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Mide la mitad porque solamente está rectificando un diodo (medio ciclo del voltaje de AC), utiliza dos diodos 1N4148 y haz el montaje tal como está en el esquema original, revisa el adjunto
> Tomas los dos diodos y unes placa y cátodo de cada uno de ellos, esta unión va conectada a la entrada de AC del multímetro, la placa suelta del diodo al terminal negativo del móvil del multímetro y el cátodo suelto a la unión de R 10 con el potenciómetro R9 de ajuste del cero del ohmetro y listo, saludos


He seguido tu consejo, he puesto los dos diodos tal y como estan en el esquema, y el resultado es que mide DC, AC y Oh correctamente. 
Supongo que en su dia pondrian el transistor, al cortocircuitarse los diodos que venian de fabrica, porque no tendrian otra cosa para sustituirlos. Despues, por una medida erronea, saltaria una chispa y reventaria el transistor y asi quedo la situacion.
Gracias por tus sabios consejos y un saludo a todos los que habeis dado vuestra valiosa aportacion.


----------



## mempun (May 29, 2022)

La pieza negra no es un transistor, te lo ha indicado *J2C*, son dos diodos de selenio para protección del galvanómetro / instrumento, y conectados como te indica *KareDany*. Después se sustituyeron sin problemas por dos 1N4148 como también te han explicado.


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> La pregunta de ahora :
> Y por fin el KSC1222L del mensaje #188, qué hacía ahí?



Eso no es un transistor. Alguien le puso un doble diodo smd case SOT-23.
Rectifico: KSC1222L sí es un transistor. Pero no es lo que lleva. Llevaban un doble diodo (2 en serie) como puso mempun en el #208, en imagen y eran de selenio. Posiblemente lo quemaron con una medición equivocada y, a alguien le pareció que podría sustituirlo con el Transistor.
Con los diodos de silicio va bien. Mejor si fuesen Shottky, pero bueno... ya estuvo y dueño está contento.

Y... Sí, Mempun. Rectifican en onda completa. Fíjate bien en el diagrama. No es configuración de protección.


----------



## KareDany (May 29, 2022)

La foto que subí de este Sanwa en el mensaje 190 de este tema la descargué de una venta on-line de un sitio vietnamita, y aunque la resolución no es muy buena, parece tener dos transistores conectados cerca del borne de entrada de AC, con los dos transistores si se puede lograr la conexión que se muestra en el Manual (con los dos diodos RF), aunque realmente es más práctico y económico rectificar el voltaje de AC con los dos diodos, jajaja


----------



## mempun (May 30, 2022)

*mcrven*: cierto, no son de protección, no me fijé bien, son la rectificación de alterna... perdón.
Y también disculpas a *KareDany*, no vi la foto del sitio vietnamita con el transistor.


----------



## KareDany (May 30, 2022)

En la ampliación de la  foto en el mensaje 196 se aprecian mejor los dos transiatores
Esta foto de un Sanwa P1B la descargué de un sitio japonés, igualmente se observa un componente de tres pines en el recuadro de color rojo, en la zona de los bornes de entrada del rango de medición de AC
El terminal de la izquierda de dicho componente está conectado al negativo del móvil de medición, el del centro al borne de entrada del rango de AC y el de la izquierda hacia el potenciómetro de ajuste del cero del ohmetro.


----------



## KareDany (May 30, 2022)

El terminal de la derecha es el que va hacia el potenciómetro.


----------



## mcrven (May 30, 2022)

Aquí les dejo el diagrama de un Sanwa P-2B que me quedó aquí, de un cliente que no lo vino a retirar. Harán unos 3 años atrás *YO...* culpable... lo metí en la línea, conectado como amperímetro y "CHUPLÚN"... voló un par de resistencias...
Recién unas semanas atrás me decidí a repararlo. La RS-3 designada en este diagrama fue la ACHICHARRADA. Una resistencia de alhambre Ni-Cr forrado en seda o rayon, enrollado sobre una tira de baquelita (Cuando tenga ánimos de tomar fotos lo muestro). Cómo no hay datos estampados en cifras, desenrollé el hilo y medí la resistencia que mostró ser de 62.6 Ω. Con un par de Rs de alhambre de 5W en serie logré la medida, pero tambien se había volatilizado la RS-4, la cual no pude medir. Luego, por cálculos, ensayo y comprobación se pudo fijar su valor en 2,6 Ω y, así quedó resuelto.
Hubo que hacer todo el cálculo de esa R y comprobar las mediciones del instrumento, para las lecturas de 0,01 A y 0,25 A.
Algunos rersultados de esas mediciones se pueden ver en el diagrama. Lamentablemente no lo tuve en mis manos al momento de recibirlo y en la red, no se logró ubicarlo.
Allí pueden ver la ubicación de D1 y D2, cuyo original de selenio fue sustituido.


----------



## galileogalilei (Ago 18, 2022)

He adquirido de segunda mano,  un multímetro marca ATAIO modelo AI-105 muy mal trecho por cierto, curiosamente lleva una pila de 22,5 voltios y dos pilas de 1,5 V cuyo compartimento está desecho por la electrolisis de las pilas de 1,5V tiene una resistencia abierta encima del circuito impreso soldada en un punto del selector por estar achicharraica haber  si alguno de Ustedes vusotros, jejejejeje. tiene el esquema o decirme algo de el, pues me gustaría restaurarlo. Gracias anticipadas a toda la comunidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2022)

Gentileza del participante *mempun*


----------



## galileogalilei (Ago 29, 2022)

Buenas tardes dosmetros ,gracias por tu respuesta , no puedo visualizar los pdf en un IPhone, lo intentaré con él ordenador. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## galileogalilei (Ago 31, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pasta dental *sobre un diario-periódico*  pule 10 veces mejor  , el mio estaba opaco de adentro por el vapor blanco del cianoacrilato y entonces era dificilísimo pulirlo . . .  quizás con un Dremel con disco de paño . . .
> 
> Hace un rato pegué el acrílico del frente nuevo con monómero , quedó impecable , mañana tendré que cortarle y emparejar los sobrantes


😳Monomero😳La primera vez que lo leo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2022)

Para preparar acrílico dental se mezcla un polvo (polímero) con un líquido (monómero) y se inicia una reacción exotérmica.

Yo hice la prueba de usar el monómero cómo adhesivo y funcionó , considerando que la tapa del tester no hace ninguna fuerza  . . .  todavía sigue soldado-adherido.

https://www.google.com/search?q=acrilico+monomero+y+polimero+dental


----------



## galileogalilei (Ago 31, 2022)

galileogalilei dijo:


> Buenas tardes dosmetros ,gracias por tu respuesta , no puedo visualizar los pdf en un IPhone, lo intentaré con él ordenador. Gracias por tu ayuda.



Gracias por todo, casi me da una hemorragia de alegría al poder conseguir el esquema, le puse una resistencia de 12 Ohms y no puedo controlar el desplazamiento a cero, le pondré  la que marca el esquema a ver si me hago con el, me gusta todo lo analógico y cuanto mas antiguo mejor.


----------

